# how long does an insulin spike last ?



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

say a couple of times during the day, i snarf half a can of diet coke or something.... i've read different people have different reactions, imagining worst case and that it would throw out of keto.....how long would it last...? any idea...could it be a coupe of hours then back to normal


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

diet coke will not throw out a keto , carbs and/or excess calories will


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks actually just thinking tonight it was doing a good workout, then eating some chicken.... if i drank some pop which did trigger insulin then that should just help get the protein intio the muscles ?


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Post Workout, yes, that's the time for sugar or similar.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> diet coke will not throw out a keto , carbs and/or excess calories will


Aspartame can be insulinogenic for about 25% of people, or so i read. Too much protein will knock you out of Keto too.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Aspartame can be insulinogenic for about 25% of people, or so i read. Too much protein will knock you out of Keto too.


Food is insulinogenic too so that may throw out a keto too :lol:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyway. your original question. A couple of hours from eating, insulin will be back to normal.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

quartz075 said:


> say a couple of times during the day, i snarf half a can of diet coke or something.... i've read different people have different reactions, imagining worst case and that it would throw out of keto.....how long would it last...? any idea...could it be a coupe of hours then back to normal


Assuming an already empty stomach, the sugar should hit your system within 20 mins, insulin will spike over the next 40 mins and then will drop off for another 30-60 mins.


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks about the time for a workout ish

1 moreings,

dextrose before the work out, how does lucozade go for this. or should i get something from holland+barrett + the 'zade... i found lucozade does help during. or even a coke b4 a workout ?


----------

